# Humming headsets?



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

Why is my head set humming when i have it muted and 0 volume? Can this be caused from over clocking or what? any help would be nice as i just got a new head set and dont even want to use them.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 24, 2011)

Emi


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

It's probably interference. If you've got front panel audio ports, that can cut down on all the interference.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

i got the rocat kave 5.1 only way to use them is by the back. is there any way to lower this emi? will down clocking help? I just dont wanna live with it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

You could try a ferrite core.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

what is that and where do i get one? If i cant fix this i will have to return it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

This will answer all your questions 

Should be cheap and they might have them at a local electronics/hardware store.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

I found one on my tv power cored and I'm still getting a buzz. I guess i will have to live with it?


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

Did you wrap the cable through and around the ferrite core like this?


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes and no effect. The problem it the controller it self. when i go past mid way i get the buzz. I'm going to email them and see whats what.


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 24, 2011)

Could definitely be a defective set of cans. Best of luck with the diagnosis. What model are they?


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Why is my head set humming when i have it muted and 0 volume? Can this be caused from over clocking or what? any help would be nice as i just got a new head set and dont even want to use them.



I think it's the amplifier.


----------



## Frederik S (Dec 24, 2011)

It is probably the podded amplifier that lacks proper RF shielding. You could try and wrap it in tin foil and see if it helps.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 24, 2011)

I have the roccats. Had a simillar prob, some background hiss on center channel if I remember right since it was more than a year ago, in 5.1 mode with integrated sound. So I decided to buy a soundcard. I went for a Xonar D1. It solved the problem.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

If i keep my amp thing under45% i dont get a buzz. But i have to crank the pc up to50-75% in games.  They are roccat kave and besides the buzz they work great.


----------



## Crap Daddy (Dec 24, 2011)

As I said, have the same Kave, with a soundcard all my problems went away.


----------



## catnipkiller (Dec 24, 2011)

Cant fit a sound card in my system or my gpus will run8x8 just gonna live with it.


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 24, 2011)

catnipkiller said:


> Cant fit a sound card in my system or my gpus will run8x8 just gonna live with it.



external sound card?


----------

